# red raisin like things in stool



## barkmark (Apr 29, 2016)

Yesterday after having a bowel movement I noticed something dark in my stool, thought it was weird, but then I remembered that I ate beets in a salad the last 2 days. The next day in the morning on my bowel movement I noticed the stool was full of these red raisin-like things, there were probably 15 of these.










The stool was dark brown/slightly red, with no diarrhea or anything. I dug a few from the side of the toilet before flushing, they are kind of like raisins filled with something red. The water in the toilet was dark and cloudy while flushing, but not the paper they are on. That's what happened the last time I ate beets. I have no idea what these could be, I haven't eaten tomatoes/raisins this week, just beets. 

Could these be the beetroots or should I visit the doctor tomorrow? I haven't previously had any undigested food in my stools, or constipation for that matter. I did have abdominal pain a few weeks ago, but it seemed to pass away when I identified a few "trigger" foods like bananas. 

I don't know where else to ask this kind of question so I will post it here.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

This just looks like undigested fiber from food.


----------



## barkmark (Apr 29, 2016)

Jen37 said:


> This just looks like undigested fiber from food.


That's reassuring to hear, i have slight hypochondria and these kinds of things freak me out. Have a good day, and thanks!


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

No problem. I know it is easy for the mind to think the worst, I am guilty of that myself


----------



## Lucy998 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a lot of Undigested food too, especially if it's nuts, seeds, skins, fruit, veggies, etc., it it has insoluable fiber than you can't digest it, so it goes into you're stool. Especially things like grapes/raisins, corn, fruit skin, seeds, etc. so definitely don't worry because that happens to me pretty much everyday since I eat a lot of fiber


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

so does gum ,cheese ,and food not chewed enough


----------

